# Utah wolverine.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Surprised this hasn't been posted yet. (It isn't a story of Hugh Jackman hanging out in Park City)









Biologists confirm Utah wolverine sighting near Antelope Island


Wolverines are so rare and so elusive in Utah that even the state's wildlife division isn't sure how many there are — making the sight of one running at Antelope Island State Park this week so rare. Utah's Division of Wildlife Resources confirmed the video snaged near Bridger Bay Campground...




kutv.com





I've always wanted to see one in the wild but I know the odds are not in my favor.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The Utah DWR posted this on FB yesterday. It was quite interesting reading the comments that were posted. 

Evidently wolverine's can be found all over the state and are quite common according to the posters 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It would appear there are a few, but I have to wonder if some of those folks mistook what they saw for some other species.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

UVU's mascot got loose... 

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

What I thought was interesting. It had to travel through miles of urban areas to get there. I also wonder if it was disappointed once it got there?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

If the wolverine is still on the island, I wonder if $FW is concocting plans to auction off an AI wolverine tag?


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

I would say not the type of habitat You would think to see a wolverine also with all the resources from the DWR you think they would try to locate it or trap it alive.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This is wild! These animals are amazing.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

pollo70 said:


> You would think to see a wolverine also with all the resources from the DWR you think they would try to locate it or trap it alive.


Why? Is it a danger to someone on Antelope Island?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Maybe to track range in Utah?

But doesn't seem worth the risk and hassle. Hopefully they just let it be. 

Never seen a wolverine myself but waking up to my dog stalking a badger after she snuck out of a tarp tent is one of my favorite outdoor memories. That is, once I called her off and avoided carrying her out ragged from such a losing endeavor. Those creatures are just fascinating. And there is something special about keeping some experiences rare and unpredictable.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Super cool to see something like this in the news!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

I didn't say it was a danger to anyone I was referring more to exam it, it's age , gender and so on. then release it back into the wild in the same location!.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Back in 2019, I was scouting for turkey's out at Gorden Creek WMA. Never been out there before, thought it would be fun to check it out. I forget what trail it was, but there was an old abandoned cabin at the end of it somewhere. Large water fall along the trail, it was pretty cool. Stupidly enough, I didn't drop any OnX waypoints, or I cleaned them up later, I dunno.

Anyway, on the way back to the car, waaay up ahead of me, I saw something that was rusty brown in color, large, low to the ground, and lanky. It moved quickly. It lumbered, but not like a bear, and it was too low to the ground and it's torso too long to be a bear. It just didn't have a bears silloute. Only saw it from the side from about 300-400 yards away (im guessing) through my binos. It struck me as REALLY odd. I'd have never seen anything like it before, or since.

When I got to the area that I glassed it from, I saw some really odd tracks. I thought I got a picture of them but can't find them. All i can say from memory is it had a lot of toes, and I'm guessing the track would have fit in the palm of my hand.

I have to wonder if it was a wolverine now. I'm not saying it is, but dang I have to wonder. Never would have thought it until the recent wolverine sighting.


----------

